# Happy Easter!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hope you all have a wonderful Easter holiday today! 
We are staying home again this year as it's 4 hours to drive to the family gathering, and with a doe due and showing signs of kidding soon...well it's hard to go very far...

We're expecting storms again this morning and this afternoon  BUT, I hope at some point to fire up the charcoal grill and have a simple dinner that the kids love - grilled seasoned chicken, hot dogs, corn on the cob, grilled baby carrots, maybe deviled eggs <boiled eggs for sure hehe!!!>, and German Chocolate Cake.

We're coloring eggs later this morning, but because of the weather we most likely won't do an egg hunt...the kids will have fun anyway 

So how are you all spending your day?


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Happy Easter everyone~~!! :grouphug: Big family dinner at my house today...Just picked up my 2 new does :dance: :wahoo: and a new black bunny yesterday..what a great Easter.. I will post pics later...
 :leap: :clap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*HAPPY EASTER!!!*

I'm heading to my mom's for an early dinner ....I take deserts, this year it's a peanut butter cream pie and an Oreo pudding pie...made with Goat Milk of course! :greengrin:

It's been raining here but I'm hoping we get a break from it as we make the traditional trip to the cemetary and place daffodils over my dad and brother...being up on that hill with them is so peaceful, especially when hearing Church bells amongst the songs of the birds.

I hope each of you have a peaceful day :hug:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Happy Easter!

Off to VA to have Easter Dinner with the family. I baked a 4 layer carrot cake for dessert


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Happy Easter everyone :grouphug: I hope everyone has a safe and great day with their family's!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Easter...may God Bless... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Happy Easter everybody!!! I hope everyone has a safe, fun day and that we remember the true meaning of Easter. :thumb:


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

HaPpY EaSteR EveRyOnE!
Waiting on Sara to kid and building Penny her new kidding addition to the barn! Happy day!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Easter!


----------



## Mon Reve Farm (Jun 25, 2010)

Happy Easter everyone! Low key here today... We had our big dinner yesterday so my folks could head back up to my brothers in Massachusetts after brunch. Couldn't believe the kids still wanted an egg hunt at 16 and 12 so we did that after brunch.

For those traveling be safe!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yummy desserts! I would LOVE to make a carrot cake, I need to try sometime!  
We actually got a break from the rain for a few hours! I cleaned house, colored eggs with my 4yo <no egg hunt though...ground is just way too saturated and icky  >. I fired up the charcoal grill and cooked dinner on it. Of course we sit down outside to eat and it starts sprinkling...so ended up eating inside and it's been raining pretty consistantly since then....I think we're on our 7th or 8th flash flood watch/warning since Friday! This one lasts until tomorrow night!


----------

